

HTML5 And The Incredible Editable Web - burke_holland
http://www.kendoui.com/blogs/teamblog/posts/13-08-06/html5-and-the-incredible-editable-web.aspx

======
MichaelAza
The Editable Web is definitely the next big thing, but this is too narrow
scoped, I think.

There's a company called Tomodo (where I work) that allows you to modify any
website and publish it as an independent one. Rellay cool stuff. Check it out
- [http://tomodo.com/](http://tomodo.com/)

~~~
nickstinemates
That is an interesting idea, but what is the value of doing so?

------
junto
Sadly none of it works on iPad. Cool though. Telerik make some cool stuff.

------
_random_
ckeditor.com

